
Show HN: GitDuck – Learn from other developers by watching how they work - borisandcrispin
https://gitduck.com
======
borisandcrispin
Hi HN!

I'm Thiago, GitDuck co-founder and I'm here to answer any questions. We built
GitDuck to help developers to learn from others as if they were in the same
room.

We have been working remotely for a while and always struggled when we had to
explain something about our code. "Should we talk in Slack? Wait, let me find
the commit link... Let's do a Zoom? Oh, the person is offline now... :$" We
miss how easy it was in the office to just stand up, watch another developer
working and directly ask a question. We built GitDuck to solve this.

Check some examples: Bug fixing live:
[https://gitduck.com/watch/5d6fbc7d5e065d2267a2789e](https://gitduck.com/watch/5d6fbc7d5e065d2267a2789e)
Working in our extension
[https://gitduck.com/watch/5d6f9a675e065d1394a2789a](https://gitduck.com/watch/5d6f9a675e065d1394a2789a)
Asking for help:
[https://gitduck.com/watch/5d11eda36cee9c35f57de99b](https://gitduck.com/watch/5d11eda36cee9c35f57de99b)

It works directly from VS Code (soon other IDEs) and combines both screen and
source code sharing in one place. Besides being focused on developers, that's
the main difference from doing a screen sharing call or uploading to YT/TW.

Let us know what you think, thanks!

~~~
SOLAR_FIELDS
Any plans to support Jetbrains?

~~~
borisandcrispin
Very soon! A lot of people are asking for it (23% of the registered) and we
internally also use WebStorm.

------
pimterry
Looks from the github repos like this is MacOS only right now, is that right?

I'm guessing mostly based on [https://github.com/gitduckhq/aperture-
node](https://github.com/gitduckhq/aperture-node). If you're running in VS
Code though I think you might be able to use web APIs to do this easily, e.g.
[https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Screen_Capt...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/Screen_Capture_API).

Have you tried that? Either way, any ETA on Linux support? :D

~~~
drag0s
Hey there, I’m Dragos, the other co-founder of GitDuck.

> Looks from the github repos like this is MacOS only right now, is that
> right?

You guessed right, only MacOS (for now) because that's what we use ourselves

> I’m guessing mostly based on [https://github.com/gitduckhq/aperture-
> node](https://github.com/gitduckhq/aperture-node).

We started using this package in our first implementation but we got rid of it
as it was not really suiting our needs. We’re using FFmpeg now.

> If you’re running in VS Code though I think you might be able to use web
> APIs to do this easily, e.g. [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
> US/docs/Web/API/Screen_Capt...](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
> US/docs/Web/API/Screen_Capture_API) > Have you tried that?

We thought about that but afaik VSCode doesn’t expose those APIs to the
extensions :disappointed:

> Either way, any ETA on Linux support? :D

Yeah, we’re working on it, we should come up with a version for Linux and
Windows in around 2-3 weeks!

Thanks for your comment!

------
Assossa
This is a really cool concept!

Btw, I found a typo while registering. The email confirmation page says "Help
sharing GitDuck to have earlier access to the platform." The word "sharing" is
the wrong tense, "share" or "by sharing" would fix it.

~~~
borisandcrispin
Thanks for spotting it! I've just deployed the fix.

------
makarov
So it's kinda like Twitch for coding?

~~~
borisandcrispin
The big difference is that we link the source code to the video. So you can
click on the code and watch exactly when the developer wrote it. We are also
making it work directly from the IDE and GitDuck is 100% for developers.

~~~
plopz
Could this be done as a twitch extension?

~~~
borisandcrispin
Not the full experience, you couldn't select/fork/interact with the code. In
Twitch/YouTube the watching experience is linear (you watch a video from start
to the end). In GD the code defines what part of the video to be played.

------
elpakal
support for Xcode?

~~~
borisandcrispin
Very soon! We started with VS Code and are following the demand from the
people registered.

------
jochendobcn
Also great for video documentation of your code!

~~~
borisandcrispin
Yes! One side effect that we learned is that there isn't much difference
between something we wrote 3 months ago or today. As we can replay any coding
session, legacy code feels like a brand new commit.

